# pageindex changed event in gridview



## binay00713 (May 1, 2011)

How to handle the pageindexChanged in gridview in asp.net
in the following code?

protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        ob.conn();
        gridview();

    }
    public void gridview()
    {
        ob.grdv("select * from user_album where user_id='" + Session["user_id"].ToString() + "'", GridView1);


    }
    }
    protected void GridView1_RowEditing(object sender, GridViewEditEventArgs e)
    {
        GridView1.EditIndex = e.NewEditIndex;
        gridview();
    }
    protected void GridView1_RowCancelingEdit(object sender, GridViewCancelEditEventArgs e)
    {
        GridView1.EditIndex = -1;
        gridview();
    }

    protected void GridView1_PageIndexChanging(object sender, GridViewPageEventArgs e)
    {
        if (GridView1.EditIndex!=-1)
        {
            // Use the Cancel property to cancel the paging operation.
            e.Cancel = true;

            // Display an error message.
            int newPageNumber = e.NewPageIndex + 1;
            Response.Write("<script>alert('Please update the record before moving to page')</script>");
        }
        else
        {
            // Clear the error message.

        }
    }
    protected void GridView1_PageIndexChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
*what to write here show that is goes to the page number clicked...*
    }


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 1, 2011)

1. how many records does ob.grdv fetch?
2. what is the no of lines of the gridview?

if paging is enabled for gridview and 1 > 2 . then you wont have to write any code for GridView1_PageIndexChanged

do i explain myself ??


----------



## binay00713 (May 1, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> 1. how many records does ob.grdv fetch?
> 2. what is the no of lines of the gridview?
> 
> if paging is enabled for gridview and 1 > 2 . then you wont have to write any code for GridView1_PageIndexChanged
> ...



ob.grdv fetches 6 records and no. of lines of the gridview is 3
paging is enabled (AllowPaging=""true")
still not going to next page..
 what is 1>2 ? i cant understand .please explain


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 1, 2011)

^^ not to worry. you answered my question.

one more thing ::
what exactly does // Clear the error message. does??

in addition what it does, try to insert the lines that are in *bold*


```
......
......            
.....
     Response.Write("<script>alert('Please update the record before moving to page')</script>");
        }
        else
        {
            // Clear the error message.
             ......
             ......
                       
            [B]//finally going to the next page
            GridView1.PageIndex = e.NewPageIndex;
            gridview();[/B]
        }
    }
    protected void GridView1_PageIndexChanged(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        //what to write here show that is goes to the page number clicked...
    }
}
```

does that help ???


----------



## binay00713 (May 2, 2011)

thank you ,that worked
i feel relaxed nw
thanks a lot....


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 2, 2011)

^^ ur welcome.

please edit your first post and wrap the code inside 
	
	



```
code tags
```
 block


----------

